# The Crypt's Tank



## joe faria (Feb 22, 2008)

Hello,
This my first post, and wanna show you my tank...

Setup - 02/02/2008
Tank - 50x30x30cm
Filter - AquaClear HOB 380L/h
Heater - Tetra 75W
Lighting - Boyu PL 24Wx2 (7200k)
Substrate - peat, Tetra Complete, Red Sea Flora Base
CO2 - DIY yeast system with glass difuser

Plants
Anubia nana
Cryptocoryne undulata
cryptocoryne x willisii
cryptocoryne mollmanii
cryptocoryne walkeri
eleocharis acicularis
echinodorus tennellus
vesicularia dubyana

Fish/ invertebrates
Neocaridina denticulata sinensis 
*boraras brigittae
*parotocinclus jumbo LDA25
ottocinclus affinis

*on order

Here's the pics at 15/02/2008





































Pics at 20/02/2008



















This one was my biggest disapointement until now, snail eggs when I was thinking on the ottos...










Hope you like it.

Regards,

Joe Faria.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Well done, great photo work as well. What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## joe faria (Feb 22, 2008)

orlando said:


> Well done, great photo work as well. What kind of camera do you use?


Hi,
A bridge one, Sony DSC-H7.

Regards,

Joe Faria.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Cute tank with a TON of growth in a matter of a few weeks! Great crypt selection, man! Simply delightful!! I am curious to know how "invasive" the hairgrass is around those beautiful crypts, though? Any trouble?


----------



## joe faria (Feb 22, 2008)

Not really, to be pretty honest...
At the time of the 2nd pic, I just added the cryp walkeri (splitted 6 plantlets from a mother plant), but the tennellus it's sending runners everywhere and hairgrass started to spread quite well now.
The layout it's not finished yet, stiil waiting for crypt's albida to plant.

Regards,

Joe Faria.


----------



## maribel (Sep 11, 2005)

Nice tank. 
Ph? Gh? Ligthing equipment?


----------



## joe faria (Feb 22, 2008)

maribel said:


> Nice tank.
> Ph? Gh? Ligthing equipment?


Hello,
The setup it is in the first post, except water parameters... yeah I know, whe only look to the pics 
pH - 6.5
GH - 7
Lighting - Boyu PL 24Wx2 (7200k)

Regards,

Joe Faria.


----------



## joe faria (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi

Small update... the arrival of new fish.
First a pic of the tank









Now the fish paratocinclus jumbo LDA25

















The rest of cleaning crew

























Regards,

Jose Faria.


----------



## joe faria (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi,
After 6 weeks of being set up, that's how the hairgrass and tennellus are going...










Regards,

Joe Faria.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Everything looks healthy and green, keep up the good work.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

the foreground looks a little messy to me, however the thank has very nice potential. if you want to do a crypt specific tank why not switch out all that mixture of eleocharis acicularis, echinodorus tennellus, vesicularia dubyana that you are using for the foreground and use crypt parva. I think it will make the tank look cleaner and will be more crypt specific. keep in mind this is just my opinion.


----------



## joe faria (Feb 22, 2008)

jazzlvr123 said:


> the foreground looks a little messy to me, however the thank has very nice potential. if you want to do a crypt specific tank why not switch out all that mixture of eleocharis acicularis, echinodorus tennellus, vesicularia dubyana that you are using for the foreground and use crypt parva. I think it will make the tank look cleaner and will be more crypt specific. keep in mind this is just my opinion.


Hello,
That's what I got in my mind. Slowly I switch all non crypts.

In my LFS, they just stock what people look for, meaning crypts are not pretty much in their plans for a planted aquarium.

This week I will receive crypt albida and, looking for pygmae and parva to plant.

Cheers,

Joe Faria.


----------



## joe faria (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi,
I change my mind about this tank... I will let it how it is.

Just add few crypts albida var. Red to the tank, and so far so good.

Still waiting for the fish to arrive to LFS. _Boraras brigittae_, really beautiful fish, can't wait to see them swimming around:mrgreen:

Regards,
Joe Faria.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

those will look so amazing in there!!! what about those galaxy rasboras to? they would look all so cool!!! nice tank i like it


----------



## joe faria (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: The Crypt's Place*

Hi,
This tank has nearly 2 months and, for a kinda gift I gaved a really nice trim on a few crypts and moss...
Last week I added crypt albida to the tank and I really like the plant...

Here's the pic from the tank.









Regards,

Joe Faria.


----------



## joe faria (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi,

During last weekend this tank suffered a bit... it gone through a powercut meaning a huge drop in temperature to 18 Celsius, HOB filter broke down due to powercut, a big rise in amonia levels, and lost 2 LDA's or pitbull plecs.

Now evrything it's sorted... I hope!!!

Tank pic









Shrimps pics

















I know this tank needs a big trim, but I'm gonna let it grow wild...

Regards,

Joe Faria.


----------



## Sparg93 (Mar 31, 2008)

very nice looking tank!


----------



## joe faria (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi,

Small update, after a small trim this how the tank looks like...









Fish and shrimps at feeding time









parotocinclus jumbo LDA25









otocinclus affinis









Neocaridina denticulata sinensis or Red Cherry Shrimp









Regards,

Joe Faria


----------



## joe faria (Feb 22, 2008)

Hello,
Got some news... a new addition to the tank .

Aplocheilichthys normani -Norman's lampeye, a small and beautifull killie, perfect for planted tanks.

Here's the pics









Choosing it's territory (I think)









Regards,

Joe Faria.


----------



## joe faria (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi,

Just to inform I will tear down this tank in the next couple of weeks  

Regards,

Joe Faria.


----------



## NEKvt (Apr 14, 2007)

I liked the wild look Joe, good luck with the teardown


----------



## joe faria (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi,

Got news.... I will keep this tank so it wont torndown 

Here's the pic taken last weekend.










Regards,
Joe Faria


----------



## joe faria (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi folks,

Got some pics....




























and my favourites :der:


















Regards,

Joe Faria


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

What is that growing on the wood in the pic above??


----------



## joe faria (Feb 22, 2008)

Algae - BBA

Regards,

Joe Faria


----------



## joe faria (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi,
Another month and the tank still going fine...










Regards,

Joe Faria


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

squirt excel directly on the bba and it should kill it. i dose over 2 times the recommended amount in my tank daily and it doesn't hurt my shrimp so dont worry about that.

a couple of the shrimp pics look like red tigers. are they male rcs that just happen to be colored similar to red tigers?


----------



## joe faria (Feb 22, 2008)

jackh said:


> a couple of the shrimp pics look like red tigers. are they male rcs that just happen to be colored similar to red tigers?


Hi, 
Only male RCS... this colony it's thriving in this tank since February.

Another shrimp pic.... 









Regards,

Joe Faria


----------



## joe faria (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi,

It's been a while without pics. Today's pic.










Regards,

Joe Faria


----------

